

No job? Start a business, says UK universities minister - petercooper
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/jul/16/david-willetts-graduates-job-expectations

======
ddelony
Sounds good in theory, but how would a newly-degreed person without any
capital start a business?

